# Heartless (non-GSD)



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

This is just sad......... 

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nicolebrodeur/2004318857_brodeur01m.html?syndication=rss


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh gosh, that is soooo sad







Definatly brought tears to my eyes. It's maddening that there are such awful cruel people out there that would do such a thing.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree. 

I'd love to come across the lowlife waste of skin scumbag that did this and have a nice long blanket party.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I will never understand that kind of cruelty


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Infuriating is more like it. This is what scares the crap out of me about keeping a dog outside in an area that can be accessed in any way shape or form by the public.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh my God.......

Same here John, thousands and thousands of dollars in fencing, double fenced, and my dogs are only out when they can be surpervised.

Not because of them but because of the type of creature that murdered that poor dog.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

That is EXTREMELY disturbing! It brought tears to my eyes as well. Poor dog and poor family.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Hearing stories like this makes my heart hurt...I knew there was a reason I like dogs more than people.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

You and me both, and I live in a great neighborhood with neighbors that love my dogs. I do not have a very high opinion of the average stranger in this world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Sick, that's all I can say.


----------



## mrgsdolch (Oct 10, 2006)

All I have to say is if you shoot my dog, that next shot best kill me, cuz i gauruntee I can cause ten times more suffering to this guy than he caused that dog.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't even begin to contemplate what kind of sick person would do this. It's because of these kind of stories that Kisses is never outside without someone.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

The only thing that I can think of to say is, 'Why?'















Conan


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

I wonder if they're taking donations to up the reward for capture of the beast that did this.

I would like every legislator in the country to see this story. Anyone who would do this, is leading up to committing a violent crime against a person. If we can strengthen our penalties and enforcement for crimes against animals, I think we can prevent a lot of violent crimes against people -- and make our family pets safer.


----------

